# Kolorscape washed play sand



## StevenT

Found this very nice white sand at HD today. Sadly it says "Not for Aquarium Use" on the bag. I did some interaweb searching when I got home and I found mixed opinions on it. I was wondering if anyone here has ever used this in their AC tank. As I need 180 pounds of sand I am looking for a cheap good looking option.

Kolorscape washed play sand
Oldcastle Lawn & Garden Inc.

Clare/blue bag.


----------



## TroyVSC

Have not used play sand personally. Many people do use it in their tanks. Black diamond blasting sand (black sand) $7.99 50lbs. You could also get pool filter sand. $10-15 for 50lbs. Slightly more expensive but what I use is spectraquartz $20-25 for 50 lbs but comes in many color choices.


----------



## Merc Dr.

I just bought Caribsea Cichlid sand for my new set up. My LFS gave a quantity discount and it cost me $15 for a 20lb. bag. It's a little costly, but it's chemically balanced for Africans. Remember, if fishkeeping were cheap and easy, everyone would do it.


----------



## Irish Rose

I have white play sand from Home Depot in my 36 gallon tank. I have not had a problem and I test weekly. The tank has been set up since March. All fish are going great and my loaches love it. It does require A LOT OF WASHING. When you think you have washed it enough, wash it several more times. It took almost 2 weeks to clear because I did not wash it enough.


----------

